# Swatch Customer Service And Poor Omega Quality



## mjeone (Sep 26, 2007)

Firstly can I say hi to the members here, I've lurking for a while.Some really good info here. My first post is not a happy one however I hope some of you may be able to give some advice.

Some 3 yrs back my wife after saving for some time bought me an Omega speedmaster watch for the princely sum of Â£900. Within a year if you pushed the start stop button for the chronograph the hands would jump on a few seconds......kinda pointless "yes you ran the 100m in 10 11 12 or 13 seconds".

So I sent it back under warranty, they eventually came back and stated that it was just a feature of the watch. I countered this by suggesting that if casio, sekonda etc could turn out watches for under Â£100 that function perfectly then this "feature is not reasonably acceptable".

They came back and said that it was the cheapest watch in their speedmaster range and that the watches further up the range were considerably more expensive and of a higher quality, as a gesture of good will they would buy back my watch for the full purchase price if I paid the extra to upgrade.

I thought about it and at the time I felt I was stuck, I didn't want a Â£900 lemon, and as the watch was cosmetically marked I would have been unable to sell it for anything like what I paid for it. So I stumped up a further Â£250 for an upgraded watch.

This watch came, it appears very similar to the other model, but indeed the movement is far better. However with in 6 months the crystal began to fog up on cold mornings indicating the presence of moisture ingress. I sent it back and they examined it, they said the moisture had got in because I had accidentally knocked one of the pushers.

I run a cafÃ© and spend anywhere up to 90 hrs a week there, I donâ€™t rock climb, sky dive or perform any other rough sports. In fact I even take it off if Iâ€™m playing golf so as not to damage the automatic movement. However I do wear the watch 24/7 otherwise and this leads to cosmetic making of the polished stainless steel.

In the end I got them to replace the leaking watch regardless of their moaning about it being marked, as I stated that if a now Â£1150 stainless steel watch is not functional then it was nothing but a rip off.

Move forward another 15 months and guess what, the watch started stopping on my wrist, and losing around 5 mins a week.

I sent it back with a very strongly worded letter explaining that I'm sick of having these continuing problems, either send me a watch that is up to being worn daily or refund me my money.

They have said no. They say in their opinion the watch appears like it has been worn more like 4yrs than 15 months, and that my rough handling is to blame. They have offered to repair it free of charge. However the warranty will then expire at the end of the 2yr period from the date of original dispatch. I think Iâ€™m now qualified to say that the watch will fail again in no time, and the next time I will have to pick up the repair bill.

Now I'm fully aware that these watches generally are either worn by very wealth white collar types or spend the majority of time in people sock draws to be brought out for special occasions. Hence why my watch probably appears very worn to them.

However surely a watch of this type regardless of cosmetic marking should be able to function correctly for many years, for Â£1150 I could have bought 10 watches from lesser brands, which would all function faultlessly for years.

In my view it's not fit for purpose, and is nothing but a big marketing con, after all they use brand sponsors like James Bond (bet he takes his off when he does anything but sitting behind a desk).

So where do I stand, can I push it further if so how and under what law?????

Thanx in advance

Mark


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

mjeone said:


> Now I'm fully aware that these watches generally are either worn by very wealth white collar types or spend the majority of time in people sock draws to be brought out for special occasions. Hence why my watch probably appears very worn to them.


Hi mjeone,

Welcome to the forum, Sorry to hear about your Omega trouble.

The above statement says it all really,

My advise is to accept the repair and keep the Omega for "weekend use"

You have been on a "round the houses" trip to find out that most of these watches

are never used as daily "beaters" they are just too valuable.

I had a Â£1,200 Tag 200 metre "pro" with a leather strap that broke

at the clasp end after six weeks of use, Tags answer?

"you got the strap wet- it is not designed for use in water"

But it's a 200 metre pro diver I reply.

Can you leave the shop sir...

Sold the watch for Â£100.00 to a mate..

I think you have a valid point, but I also think that Omega have been very

generous too, alot of other watch manufacturers wouldn't have been so forthcoming.

Accept the repair, and buy a cheaper "beater" for daily use.

Regards,

graham


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

I am no Omega expert, but if I were you I would take the free repair offer and stop wearing it to work.

As to whether you could push it further under law - I doubt it. I do agree that it is all a marketing con though. For even moderately tough daily wear there are far more robust and much cheaper watches.

The part of your story that really astonishes me is the first bit - their assertion that a poorly functioning chronograph was 'just a feature of the watch'.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

There are always 'winners & losers' when using a brands Customer Service. I own several Omega's including a hand wind speedy & never had a problem with any of them. I wear them scuba diving, skiing, playing football as well as bar crawling. I've used Omega Customer Service twice & both times been very happy with them:

1. An AD destroyed the lugs on a 4 month old 2531.80 Seamaster - visited Omega's HQ in Sweden and the watch was exchanged on the spot. New paper work received.

2. After 5 years of owning the 2531.80 the bracelet link at the top (i.e. where it attaches to the SEL) came away during a dive in Ibiza, consequently I could not wear the watch. On return to the UK I sent the watch to Omega, a few weeks later the watch was returned with a brand new bracelet - no charge, the warranty had expired >2 years hence.

I've experienced no problems with the movement in any of the Omega's I own/owned (2255.80, 2531.80, 3594.50, 2503.50)

Regarding your experience when 'if you pushed the start stop button for the chronograph the hands would jump on a few seconds......kinda pointless "yes you ran the 100m in 10 11 12 or 13 seconds".' This is a known phenomena on some Speedmasters and is caused by the fact that the chronograph needs to engage with a wheel in the movement that is constatly turning. If the center chrono wheel is not perfectly aligned when engaged with the turning fourth wheel there will be a small jump. On my contemporary Speedmaster Professional this happens sometimes, but do not consider it to be a major problem and belive that trying to correct it could cause other more serious problems.

Also working in a cafe, whilst not a sport, is far more hazardous to watches! And as the Speedmaster is not esentailly a 'water proof' watch all that steam will, at some point, ingress into the watch.

Whilst I'm dismayed by your experience of their Customer Service, I cannot recommend them highly enough.

/vince ..


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Working in that environment is beyond what the watch was designed for.

Have you had the watch serviced and pressure tested on a regular basis? Steam and grease will damage seals.

When you damaged the pusher, did you have the watch pusher repaired/replaced?

I would except the repair/service and buy something else to wear to work.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

got to be honest.....i work in a bakery, its vostoks all the way. I would not even consider a seiko in there !


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> got to be honest.....i work in a bakery, its vostoks all the way. I would not even consider a seiko in there !


----------



## mjeone (Sep 26, 2007)

strange_too said:


> Working in that environment is beyond what the watch was designed for.
> 
> Have you had the watch serviced and pressure tested on a regular basis? Steam and grease will damage seals.
> 
> ...


I dont so much "work" there as own it. I spend most of my time doing the admin, taking money and chewing the fat with customers. So in reality unless you are telling me it is unacceptable to wear your watch to a cafe then I feel I'm doing nothing wrong.

Pressure testing etc.......... I havent had a watch yet long enough to warrent it, as for the pusher...... as I said in my post they replaced the watch.

I'm a little surprised by the undertones in the posts here........... why are you all so interested in luxury watches if you accept that they are in effect no more durable than a cheap watch from argos???? If it was gold or some other prescious metal then I would conceedd that it was jewellery and therefore it's cosmetic apearance more important than function, but when we are talking stainless steel no way!

Before this I wore a rotary for 8yrs in the same working conditions, with no issues.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i cant speak for others, but, i only wear a watch to work that im not bothered about getting bashed! I consider my Poljot Aviator as my best watch, so dont wear that. However, i still cant bring myself to wear any of my seiko's (especially if howard has modded it)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Consumer law does say that a product has to be "fit for use" and judgments have been made against manufacturers despite their product being out of guarantee... the rule of thumb seems to be a more expensive the item, in comparison to a cheaper version, the longer it should last.

The small claims procedure is simple (can even be done online) and relatively cheap.

It all depends on whether you believe in the strength of your case, and whether can let it go or not... your state of mind if you like.

As others have mentioned, your working environment would be harsh - you wouldn't take a Ferrari down an unmade potholed track...

I would say a legal case would depend on whether you told the retailer that you wanted the watch specifically to work in such an environment, or you were told it was suitable.

Just because a timepiece is expensive doesn't imply it's tougher than a cheaper model.


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

mjeone said:


> strange_too said:
> 
> 
> > Working in that environment is beyond what the watch was designed for.
> ...


I have been invited as a guest to a "Managers Only" Meeting/Day Out tomorrow for work,

It's an all day event with a fair bit of travelling & socialising.

Now, I have quite a number of watches at my disposal but none such as your Omega "speedy"

I did buy a Citizen eco drive Promaster from argos the other month,

but I will not be wearing that.

No, given the choice I will wear my O&W M6 or Cougar.

If I had an Omega "speedy" or SMP I would wear that.

Call it watch snobbery if you like, but that's the way it is.

Companies rise and fall on "percepted" image, and sometimes, so do people.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## mjeone (Sep 26, 2007)

grahamr said:


> mjeone said:
> 
> 
> > strange_too said:
> ...


Sorry thats gone right over my head???


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

mjeone said:


> I'm a little surprised by the undertones in the posts here........... why are you all so interested in luxury watches if you accept that they are in effect no more durable than a cheap watch from argos???? If it was gold or some other prescious metal then I would conceedd that it was jewellery and therefore it's cosmetic apearance more important than function, but when we are talking stainless steel no way!
> 
> Before this I wore a rotary for 8yrs in the same working conditions, with no issues.


I was unaware that my post contained any 'undertones', my intent was only to share my experience with Omega CS & highlight the choronograph phenomena.

A watch is designed for purpose, so you'd no more wear a Speedmaster scuba diving, than you would any other not designed for that purpose. I wear my Speedy often & never had a problem with it, however if I decided to dive with it (as opposed to my Seamaster) I'd not expect it to survive! Most cheap quartz watches will stand up to more abuse than a mechnical.

I don't buy 'luxury' watches because they are more durable, most are not (of course there are some exceptions to this), I buy them because the inner workings fascinate me & I prefer to watch a sweep hand than one that steps, amoungst many other reasons. I accept that their durability is no where near as good as cheap quartz watch & as a result only wear them when I know they'll not be compromised.

Just because a watch is stainless steel, that does not imply that it can be worn in for any situation. The case maybe tough but it houses a small machine made of many tiny & complex pieces. And any watch worn in a harsh evironment requires regular servicing so as to ensure all seals are uncompromised. Some gold watches are durable, i.e. the hideous gold Rolex Submariner!

/vince ..


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

mjeone said:


> grahamr said:
> 
> 
> > mjeone said:
> ...


In simple terms my friend, speaking for myself, the more expensive brands are about

giving out the right image, what we are aspiring to be.

the watches might not be able to cope with life in the daily wear lane but

that don't matter to me 'cos I have got 20 cheapies in the drawer that I can wear to work.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

grahamr said:


> mjeone said:
> 
> 
> > grahamr said:
> ...


got to agree with you on that







Now if i could afford to wear an omega in work.....no, still couldn't do it!


----------



## mjeone (Sep 26, 2007)

grahamr said:


> mjeone said:
> 
> 
> > grahamr said:
> ...


Ok I see and hear what you are saying, however I guess I was a little green and took at face value all the marketing around these watches. The origional vendor assured me that I would be get long reliable service from the watch....even wearing it everyday. However my quarrel is no longer with them as in effect due to Omega selling me the upgraded model direct they are now the retailer.


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> grahamr said:
> 
> 
> > mjeone said:
> ...


Yes TT, I was just thinking the same, and thought - If I had 2 SMP's could I do it?

I would need to be Rich or stupid... or Both


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i have a problem with my Â£40 kronos!!! and my seiko's. Wearing my v-maxx to work today, and im brickng it!


----------



## mjeone (Sep 26, 2007)

grahamr said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > grahamr said:
> ...


What a quality statement....do I take from that you are niether rich or inteligent enough to think that needlessly offending people is niether big or clever???


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i dont think that that was his intention


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

I apologize if I have offended anyone by my last post, and mods feel free to remove

it as you see fit.

It certainly was not my intention to offend anyone.

I have limited funds at my disposal for watch purchases, and carefully select

what i buy for it's use.

If I could state a good modest "allrounder" for daily use,

I would say my O&W Cougar or M6, Both available from our host Roy.


----------



## mjeone (Sep 26, 2007)

grahamr said:


> I apologize if I have offended anyone by my last post, and mods feel free to remove
> 
> it as you see fit.
> 
> ...


No probs...............I'm a little touchy about this subject. I have since I sent the watch back for the final time purchased a Traser Titan for daily use. However I still feel ripped off, the movements in the omega speedmaster auto as far as I'm aware is a modification af a mass produced eta movement found in many far cheaper watches, the case is stainless steel......... I just feel anoyed that I was daft enough to think that because it's got omega stamped on it it might be high quality.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

MJ, I might have missed something, if so, then I am sorry but what has it got to do with Omega?

Your guarantee is with the shop that sold it you, why are they fobbing you off to Omega. I have often been told "Oh, we can't credit/refund you right now, we have to wait for the manufacturers response". Well excuse me, but the UK law overrides any shop/manufacturer relationship, your guarantee is with the vendor and, again under UK law, the watch must be "fit for the purpose that it is sold for", it obviously not, and I would want their bollox.

There is no way on earth they are going to go to court and successfully explain how a Â£1k watch cannot be expected to stand up to cafeteria work.







My pal Mario Ricci has run cafe's in Leeds for over 20 years and an Omega is his only watch, he cooks, he serves, he cleans and if you want his name, number and address I'll provide you with them.

I don't agree that the watch should not be used in that environment.

I don't agree that Omega have been generous, they have done the bare minimum to keep you off their back.

I don't agree that you can't take it further under law, it's up to them (not you) to prove that one of their Â£1+ watches cannot stand normal daily use in a cafeteria, they will not, nor could they be able to, nor would they want to, do that.

Take the f*****s to court, the shop that is.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

the traser is certainly a quality watch.....it is a shame that the omega doesn't seem to be upto the job


----------



## mjeone (Sep 26, 2007)

MarkF said:


> MJ, I might have missed something, if so, then I am sorry but what has it got to do with Omega?
> 
> Your guarantee is with the shop that sold it you, why are they fobbing you off to Omega. I have often been told "Oh, we can't credit/refund you right now, we have to wait for the manufacturers response". Well excuse me, but the UK law overrides any shop/manufacturer relationship, your guarantee is with the vendor and, again under UK law, the watch must be "fit for the purpose that it is sold for", it obviously not, and I would want their bollox.
> 
> ...


It's nice to see I'm not the only person who feels this way.

It's to do with Omega because they bought back my watch direct then sold me an upgrade direct. The origional vendor has had nothing to do with it, since omega got involved.


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

No,

You're certainly not stupid if you are astute enough to work out the ETA movement

ploy.

It is a very difficult subject in many ways, my boss,who earns 60K a year has a few

watches - one being a Rolex daytona, never seen it on in work time.

He wears a casio gshock to work.

The problem with asking WIS like us about daily wear and expensive watches

is the fact that we drool over said watches and as such would struggle to wear

them in any environment other than in cotton wool!

I admire you If you can afford an Omega and wear it to work in the first place!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

mjeone said:


> It's to do with Omega because they bought back my watch direct then sold me an upgrade direct. The origional vendor has had nothing to do with it, since omega got involved.


Still, take then to court, they won't want to go there, don't think about it, collect all your facts together and make a start. It makes me mad reading what you have had to put up with, with what should have been an expensive enjoyable purchase. I'm also amazed that people think Omega have a case, have been generous and that you shouldn't have worn it for work







I am sure you didn't buy it just to look at it now and again.









Oh, and while I was ranting I forgot something, next time you feel like splashing out good money on an Omega, take a look at the Oris range instead and you'll (IMO) get better build quality without all the "premium" price add-on.


----------



## mjeone (Sep 26, 2007)

grahamr said:


> No,
> 
> You're certainly not stupid if you are astute enough to work out the ETA movement
> 
> ...


This is the real issue in essence I don't supose I can, when my wife bought it for me she was upset when I initially put it away for best. I argued that it would get marked but she was insistant that it didn't matter. Her view was it's a waste, it's built to be enjoyed and cosmetic marking aside should stand up to being worn for many years. It was her version of an engagement ring for me and theefore quite emotive for her.


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

Yup,

Had the same thing with a Tissot Ballade III auto,

40th b/day present from the 710 (wife)

Couldn't wear it 'cos too afraid to scratch all the gold PVD.

sold it to a fellow forumer.

710 is still upset.

we all live and learn,

Regards,

Graham


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i own my own company and although i do enjoy wearing my more expensive watches i get as much pleasure wearing my alphas or vostoks or even my sekondas - yes if im meeting clients or accountants etc you need to project an image but every day work is different and i enjoy variation and most of the time it depends what im wearing.

when i have my smp,mark ii ,speedie which ever i lay my hands on in the future it will be a special event watch most definately ,but would love to be in the position to have an smp or speedie as a beater imagine how good youre special watch would be .


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> i own my own company and although i do enjoy wearing my more expensive watches i get as much pleasure wearing my alphas or vostoks or even my sekondas - yes if im meeting clients or accountants etc you need to project an image but every day work is different and i enjoy variation and most of the time it depends what im wearing.
> 
> when i have my smp,mark ii ,speedie which ever i lay my hands on in the future it will be a special event watch most definately ,but would love to be in the position to have an smp or speedie as a beater imagine how good youre special watch would be .


One day jaslfc5, One day,

That's what I keep saying anyway...


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

On reflection, mjeone.

Omega, are are quality brand within the Swatch group,

and your "speedy" SHOULD have stood up to daily wear better.

Irrespective of what the watch looks like cosmetically,

the mechanics of it should not have given up like that.

Problem is that even if Omega relace the watch,

you will always be waiting for the next time it breaks down - If

you wear it to work.

If you choose not to wear it to work, then you've just become a

watch collector - because you need another for work,

the Traser is an excellent choice BTW.

The manufacturers get you all ways.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## mjeone (Sep 26, 2007)

grahamr said:


> On reflection, mjeone.
> 
> Omega, are are quality brand within the Swatch group,
> 
> ...


Sure have!!

For some who don't see my point think on this. You may drive a ford mondeo everyday, then oneday you win the lotto and buy a Roller. Would you not be just a little p155ed off if it wasn't at least as servicable as the ford?


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

mjeone said:


> For some who don't see my point think on this. You may drive a ford mondeo everyday, then oneday you win the lotto and buy a Roller. Would you not be just a little p155ed off if it wasn't at least as servicable as the ford?


No

/vince ..


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

There are a few good comments in this thread, firstly, I think it was Langtoftlad who said that just because the watch is expensive doesnt mean it would last longer and be better built than cheaper options, sadly we know this is certainly the case..

A twenty quid G-Shock is way more durable than a Â£1500 Speedy.....

The other is that I think the SpMP should definitely been up to the job as daily wearer as long as it isn't put in conditions that it wasn't built for, eg wet conditions,

my dad bought his new in '67 and wore it constantly until the mid 90s when it broke down, he then sent it to Bienne....

Its also my experience that 'Customer Service' departments these days are just people answering the phone and dont know the meaning of the words in their job descriptions.....


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I have a couple of vintage gold Omegas. I do enjoy wearing them to work from time to time, if only because of peoples reactions. For the ruff stuff, an Amphibia, a G-10. Or the RLT15, although the latter is _soooo _nice, that I'm fighting with myself to keep it out of the 'best' category.

My grail, before the end of '07, is a vintage Speedmaster and I shall be powerfully peeved if I have to 'baby' it. I shall treat it with all due respect, like my vintage Leicas and Rolleiflexes, but, like them, it'll have to do some work/be worn.

If Omega won't play ball I would sell it and buy something else. But first I would write to their CEO, stating the facts of the case, and that if you do decide to sell the watch as a result of Omega's poor Customer Service you will make it a point to publicise your negative opinion of Omega as widely as possible......


----------



## mjeone (Sep 26, 2007)

chris l said:


> I have a couple of vintage gold Omegas. I do enjoy wearing them to work from time to time, if only because of peoples reactions. For the ruff stuff, an Amphibia, a G-10. Or the RLT15, although the latter is _soooo _nice, that I'm fighting with myself to keep it out of the 'best' category.
> 
> My grail, before the end of '07, is a vintage Speedmaster and I shall be powerfully peeved if I have to 'baby' it. I shall treat it with all due respect, like my vintage Leicas and Rolleiflexes, but, like them, it'll have to do some work/be worn.
> 
> If Omega won't play ball I would sell it and buy something else. But first I would write to their CEO, stating the facts of the case, and that if you do decide to sell the watch as a result of Omega's poor Customer Service you will make it a point to publicise your negative opinion of Omega as widely as possible......


I've already had the last word as far as the uk Brand director and thier customer service manager was concerned. However I've not had a peep from them since I emailed : Omega switzerland, [email protected], Frederick Nardin ( Uk brand Director ) Nick Towndrow (Head of customer service) all of them Cc'd into the same email.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> grahamr said:
> 
> 
> > mjeone said:
> ...


That will be Â£1200 sir ;but before you take the watch could you just tell me your employment for the guarantee!!!!


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mjeone said:


> Within a year if you pushed the start stop button for the chronograph the hands would jump on a few seconds......kinda pointless "yes you ran the 100m in 10 11 12 or 13 seconds".


Welcome to the forum.

My Omega Dynamic does that. But, after the jump it pauses to "catch up", so it doesn't seem to affect timekeeping. But, sometimes (only sometimes) when I reset the chrono, the minute hand will jump forward a bit...

...and it just recently came back from Omega for servicing.

Is this "normal"? I have no idea, and I kinda wish it didn't do it. But, the "quirks" associated with mechanical watches are part of the attraction for me...if that makes any sense.

That said, in your case it sounds like the problem is more than a "quirk" and calls for Omega to step up to the plate and resolve the issue. They have offered to repair it free of charge, so hopefully they will deliver on their promise and you'll have better luck in the future.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Personally I'm happier with the quality of the older Omega's, than the newer ones.

My dad has a 43 year old Seamaster with the 600 Calibre movement.

He's had from new and he's worn it all through his working life. However he's always had it serviced yearly

He wore it working on Subs, Gas Turbines and through all his desk bound life as a project engineer. It even ended up in the water at the bottom of the dry dock, when he was working higher up the sub.


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

mjeone said:


> I've already had the last word as far as the uk Brand director and thier customer service manager was concerned. However I've not had a peep from them since I emailed : Omega switzerland, [email protected], Frederick Nardin ( Uk brand Director ) Nick Towndrow (Head of customer service) all of them Cc'd into the same email.


That's OTT, in my opinion.

I've sent Omega watches to Swatch Group in the UK twice over the last few years, and had excellent service on both occasions. As others have attested, they play these things with a straight bat. Hence, I'm more inclined to take Swatch's opinion at face value than that of "mjeone".


----------



## mjeone (Sep 26, 2007)

Seamaster73 said:


> mjeone said:
> 
> 
> > I've already had the last word as far as the uk Brand director and thier customer service manager was concerned. However I've not had a peep from them since I emailed : Omega switzerland, [email protected], Frederick Nardin ( Uk brand Director ) Nick Towndrow (Head of customer service) all of them Cc'd into the same email.
> ...


Oh my who do you work for?? I'm hardly likely to be lying, I have the correspondance from swatch with regard to the previous issues, also why would I contact the media if I was not prepared to back up my story with evidence?? Just because you have had good service does not make me a liar.


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

mjeone said:


> Seamaster73 said:
> 
> 
> > mjeone said:
> ...


With respect, you've appeared here today for the first time, out of nowhere, to air your grievances with Omega (real or perceived) and I don't buy it. Sorry and all that.


----------



## mjeone (Sep 26, 2007)

Seamaster73 said:


> mjeone said:
> 
> 
> > Seamaster73 said:
> ...


Fair one maybe I have only just arrived, but never before have I needed the opinion of people who know a little about watches. My normal kink is bmw's and I spend most of my time here:

http://forum.bmw5.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=18332

Here where you will see I haven't just arrived.

BTW that should read "their last word" Hence why I felt the need to escalate the complaint.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

potz said:


> Is that like "jumping hours" then?


Yeah, that's it...it's a custom feature, not a fault. I am the sole owner of an Omega Dynamic Jump Chrono...probably a collector's piece.


----------



## media_mute (Apr 30, 2006)

I just loved this quote from the BMW (?) forum:

"There's something to be learned from this - the more you spend on watches, the worse they seem to be at keeping the time. I think the optimum price for a watch is about Â£150, they seem to work well in that range."

that's just brilliant


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

mjeone said:


> They say in their opinion the watch appears like it has been worn more like 4yrs than 15 months, and that my rough handling is to blame.


Hi Mark

Do you have any photos of the watch? It might be useful to get opinions from here as to whether the '4 years use' is a reasonable assumption by them.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

media_mute said:


> I just loved this quote from the BMW (?) forum:
> 
> "There's something to be learned from this - the more you spend on watches, the worse they seem to be at keeping the time. I think the optimum price for a watch is about Â£150, they seem to work well in that range."
> 
> that's just brilliant


But spookily true, apart from 2 Oris BC3's just about every watch I own is around that figure and I have never ever had a faulty watch







.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I like this quote *"Â£100 casio g-shocks are the best watches in the world full stop"*

That is hard to argue against, I think these Beemer guys know more than us.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Seamaster73 said:


> I've sent Omega watches to Swatch Group in the UK twice over the last few years, and had excellent service on both occasions. As others have attested, they play these things with a straight bat. Hence, I'm more inclined to take Swatch's opinion at face value than that of "mjeone".


I am glad to hear that you got excellent service but as with all large corporations, it's when you don't get excellent service that you find out what the their "real service" is actually like.


----------



## mjeone (Sep 26, 2007)

Robert said:


> mjeone said:
> 
> 
> > They say in their opinion the watch appears like it has been worn more like 4yrs than 15 months, and that my rough handling is to blame.
> ...


Unfortunately not, and the watch is sitting in thier service centre in eastliegh. Once again a little green, should have recorded the condition photographically before I sent it to them.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Thatâ€™s a pity.

If I were you I would take the free repair and sell the watch. I doubt a watch from the Swatch group will ever be on your wrist again so sell this one and buy something else. Perhaps find another dealer and trade it in for a couple of watches.


----------



## mjeone (Sep 26, 2007)

Robert said:


> Thatâ€™s a pity.
> 
> If I were you I would take the free repair and sell the watch. I doubt a watch from the Swatch group will ever be on your wrist again so sell this one and buy something else. Perhaps find another dealer and trade it in for a couple of watches.


Well that's possibly the silver lining to the cloud. Before this problem I'd never come accross this site or RLT watches. I have to say having had a good look now I'm kind of taken with some of them. So maybe if I don't get the satisfaction I hope for form swatch then maybe I will be wearing a watch with England written on it.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Seamaster73 said:
> 
> 
> > I've sent Omega watches to Swatch Group in the UK twice over the last few years, and had excellent service on both occasions. As others have attested, they play these things with a straight bat. Hence, I'm more inclined to take Swatch's opinion at face value than that of "mjeone".
> ...


I think mjeone* is *getting excellent service.

His first problem/explanation sounds dodgy, but he ended up with a new watch. Then he got his watch _replaced_ after it started fogging up and now he has an offer to get the watch repaired FOC. The watch may have let him down (as mechanical devices will do), but I think the service he's received is superior.

I agree with Robert that photos of the watch in question would have helped clarify the situation.

I own more than a few Omegas (mostly vintage, but a handful of modern ones) and have had what I would consider a normal amount of problems with them - and always the vintage ones. I've received outstanding service from the Customer Service center in Bienne.


----------



## mjeone (Sep 26, 2007)

Well I've laid out my position with integrity. Debate as to the authenticity of my problems I feel is neither helpfull or friendly. I came to ask for advice on how to move it forward, and for those of you who have given friendly advice and taken my word as genuine I thank you. I will keep the board updated as my situation unfolds. For those of you who desire to cast doubt on somebody you have never met, in favour of a big multinational corporation, good luck to you. Bear this in mind tho, we live in a consumer driven world and by the very nature of the law of averages eventually you WILL end up the subject of some of the service i'm recieving. I hope you reap what you sow.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Welcome mjeone.

I don't think anyone is doubting what you say but I have to say that you have either experienced some really bad luck or you and Omegas just arenâ€™t meant to be together. According to my reckoning you have been through two Speedmasters and are now on your third in as many years. If I had suffered these reliability and repair issues with one watch I could completely understand your disappointment with Swatch, but three separate watches?

I have owned and worn Omegas for many years, including a 20 year old Speedmaster, and have never had the problems you have â€" maybe Iâ€™ve been lucky, or maybe they just don't make them like they used to.

Anyway, I would give the same advice as others - get the repair done and sell it.

Oh, and in my experience, it is normal for a warranty to run its course and only any repairs carried out under that warranty to be warranted for a further period, usually a year.

Iâ€™m curious â€" what did you wear before the Speedy came along, and did you have any problems with that?


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

I was with you until you mentioned Watchdog







Fine causing a sh*tstorm within Omega but can't really see the point of getting on to "Witch-hunt" as I can't see them standing up for the man in the street wearing an Omega.









Good luck anyway.

Alasdair


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Nalu said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Seamaster73 said:
> ...


Hello Colin, hope you are keeping well.









I don't, but I am taking the story at face value and have no reason to doubt it. He had a Â£900 watch fail, in 9 months, OK that can happen to any manufacturer but to be told that the fault was a "feature of the watch" is taking the piss. I feel that this is the point where Mark went wrong, he should have demanded a refund or the same watch new, not pay for an upgrade. So twice, already, they have failed in my eyes, first lying and then avoiding responsibilty whilst extracting more cash from an unhappy customer.

This replacement watch suffers from moisture ingress after a few months? It's an Â£1150 watch, some people don't earn that in a month, it's an expensive purchase and lasts less than 6 months.







The third watch then lasts 15 months, well at least that is nearly 3 times as long as the second one but, even so, it's not very good is it? It's nearly Â£80 a month!

Reading back again, maybe it's dragged on too long for Mark to get the satisfaction that he is looking for but I would seek recompnse through the court, assuming that he has documents to prove what he has alleged here. There is no way that I would have forked out more cash when the intial watch failed although I might, I said might, have settled for a free upgrade.









Hope I don't experience this sort of excellent service which seems to consist of trying by whatever means possible to avoid aknowledging responsibility.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

mjeone yes youve had a rough ride off some of the guys ,youre not the first and you wont be the last but these guys have the experience and expertise you were looking for , i personally think you should step away from the omega you clearly dont get on .

if you like bmw's(dont get me started on them) get something german and unusual.


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> mjeone yes youve had a rough ride off some of the guys ,youre not the first and you wont be the last but these guys have the experience and expertise you were looking for , i personally think you should step away from the omega you clearly dont get on .
> 
> if you like bmw's(dont get me started on them) get something german and unusual.


 BaDaBooom...


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

mjeone said:


> strange_too said:
> 
> 
> > Working in that environment is beyond what the watch was designed for.
> ...


 Ar must be all your dough then


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Hello Mark and welcome to the forum.

I think that you have a fair point regarding your watch. You bought it, wasn't pleased with the condition and nobody from the authorised dealer or Omega has made you happy. If I'd have spent that amount of money on a watch I'd expect it to stand up to most conditions that aren't considered extreme. You have been the one that have been generous enough to provide these parties with custom in the first place, the least they owe you is satisfaction.

Personally, I'd take the free repair, sell the watch and get another equally good quality watch at half the price, i.e. MarkF's suggestion of an Oris, an Ollech & Wajs chrono or one of RLT range.

For what it's worth, I don't doubt your sincerity or the authenticity of your problem. Good luck with it mate.









Andrew.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

grahamr said:


> I have been invited as a guest to a "Managers Only" Meeting/Day Out tomorrow for work,
> 
> It's an all day event with a fair bit of travelling & socialising.
> 
> ...


No offence Graham but I would only wear a watch because *I* enjoy wearing it and not for how others may perceive me. My confidence in myself is such that I don't require a watch, car, clothes, haircut to impress or influence anybody, least of all a bunch of fat middle aged men in suits.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Mark.

I'm sorry to hear that you're not pleased with your watch, I have been disappointed in the past and it isn't a pleasant experience.

You seem well aware of your statutory rights and have taken steps for redress against both the retailer and manufacturer.

I have to question why you think we, as watch collectors, can be of further assistance other than giving moral support when you clearly have a course of action already in place?

Is this thread an attempt to bring your case to a wider public in the hope of discrediting Omega, in the hope of reducing its sales?

I'd like to see someone from Omega comment on this matter, in the interest of clarity, before being expected to take sides. Which is what you are expecting this forums members to do.

Did you take your watch to an independent, qualified watchmaker for assessment during your contact with the retailer or manufacturer? That might have been helpful.

Whilst I sympathise with your plight, it's clear that you have a plan of action in place and don't need watch collectors to advise you on the use of litigation to solve your issues with the retailer or manufacturer.

This forum is not WatchDog nor an arbitration service, there are institutions available for that and this is not one of them.

Let me add, I have no affiliation to Omega (I don't even own one) just to satisfy any curiosity.

This thread contains enough information for you to move forward with your issue with Omega and the retailer at this time and I see no point in it becoming controversial.

As such, I have decided to close it.


----------

